# What's your favorite Christmas/holiday story/movie?



## Philster401 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine is Rudolph.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

Probably Frozen, Rise of the Guardians, or Polar Express. We watch Polar Express every New Year's Eve.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 22, 2014)

I love all Christmas movies but those are also ones I really love now that i think about it  I think I  might like polar express more then Rudolph.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2014)

_A Christmas Story_. I triple dog dare you to find a better Christmas movie.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 22, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> _A Christmas Story_. I triple dog dare you to find a better Christmas movie.


Rare Exports - My favourite Christmas Tale of all time [okay - of the last three years, because that is when I first saw it...] Fun for all the family, Reindeer, Elves, Christmas, violence, horror, mayhem and full frontal male nudity...It is a Finish Film after all.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> _A Christmas Story_. I triple dog dare you to find a better Christmas movie.



I love that one! I used to drive everyone _crazy_ by quoting it any chance I could get. Do I get a major award?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2014)

You get 115 rep points. How's that for an award?


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> You get 115 rep points. How's that for an award?



Can I have a blue-steel pump-action Red Rider BB gun with a carbine and a sight and a thing that tells time, too?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2014)

You'll shoot your eye out, kid. Hooooo, hooooo... (boot) ...hooooo.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

How 'bout a nice football?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2014)

(nods) What's a football?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 22, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> (nods) What's a football?



It's a sort of egg-shaped object carried in the hands and arms of men across a big green field. It's exciting because they can't agree on which side of the field to carry it to. Hence football.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

There's one team called the Chicago Bears, but they're more like the Chicago Chipmunks.

(And another team called the Buffalo Bills who should be called the Buffalo Jills...)


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 23, 2014)

Not the best movies ever made, but there's something about Scrooged and Groundhog's Day that get to me. Maybe it's Bill Murray.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Dec 23, 2014)

Definitely like _A Christmas Story_.  However, as to more unconventional holiday fare, there is the original _Die Hard_, and _Gremlins_.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas Vacation

The Grinch that Stole Christmas (original animated version)


----------

